# anyone with experience on Tirosint?



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

I was taking Synthroid, and I have felt so much better since taking it, however- I feel great 1 week after upping my dose, then about 3 or 4 weeks later I start crashing again, feeling generally better during the day but then at 3pm (always at 3pm) I crash and am so tired and foggy for a couple of hours. Also, a few different times, they have increased my Synthroid dose and my TSH has increased rather than decreased. 
They kept my dose the same this time, but switched it to Tirosint. I guess it absorbs better? Will this help with those afternoon crashes? I wouldn't have figured I had much problem with absorption because I wake at 4:30am to take synthroid, then have coffee around7:30 and my other medications around 9am.
I asked a pharmacist friend about Tirosint and she had never even heard of it ( though she did find some on their store shelf) but she had never dispensed it to anyone so she had no information for me. Obviously it is not often used...


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I had to switch from generic levothyroxine to Tirosint. My TSH would jump all over the place (up, down, up, down) in just 4 weeks' time (even though I was consistently on the same brand generic). Once I switched to Tirosint my numbers have become very stable. Haven't had the stomach problems I was having while on the pill. Very few docs have heard of it because it is relatively new and the pill has been out for a long time and is the widely accepted gold standard. I have done better on Tirosint than I did on the pill or on Armour.

I think your afternoon crashes are probably not from your meds though. You may need other meds (something with T3) or your adrenals checked. But Tirosint will help things become more stable and help you to work through the variables better, at least from my experience.


----------

